# Hope Solo / Jameelah



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

With my ladies spitting out kids right and left I thought I better put up these two. Hope is due the 5th. Jameelah the 7th.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Another one of Hope


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh crap I thought fearless was my favorite I was wrong it's hope. Good luck I hope they have nice easy kiddings for ya


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Roger. Yeah, Hope is the one you always pick out form my pictures.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Getting closer. Hope has a blue rope discharge hanging. Jameelah's udder is big.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy kidding.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Come on hope. If my does aren't kidding I might as well cheer yours on.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Roger you can root all you want for Hope. Im with Jameelah.opcorn:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hope had big single doe kid. Hope is a good mother and the baby seems healthy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job hope.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job Hope! (And Tim), lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Hope is a little puny acting this morning. Which used to be normal for all my does after kidding, but I've been lucky this year. Hopefully it won't be a big deal. 

Jameelah still hasn't kidded. She sure is being a pain in the butt though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations :woohoo: What a pretty little doeling  Yay for Hope :leap:
Hope she feels better , poor momma… I gotta keep a close eye on this thread , your does are dropping babies like crazy , lol…
Good luck with the rest of the ladies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jameelah kidded triplets. Two bucks and a doe. Everybody fine. Pictures later. I have to buy hay!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Triplets? Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulation, beautiful baby. Can't wait to see the triplets.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job jameelah


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay for trips!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's a barn cam snapshot. I have some other pics on my camera. We pulled the smaller buck kid because the wife said the two biggest are going to be show goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

OK - Things have calmed down for a little bit. First pics are of the craziness of the multiple births which never fail to shock the crap out of me. The first baby for Jameelah was the little one and it was backwards. All I could feel is a hock and not the good kind of hock where you already have the foot. Finally that one came out butt first. Then Jameelah literally had the other two in less than five minutes as they were correctly positioned, even though they were bigger.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here are some pics of Hope's doeling. I think she's very pretty. I'll try to find a baby pic of Hope. She looked very much the same without the white patch on the forehead.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hope as a baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good fast work Jameelah!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope and her doeling sure are nice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , i'll take the baby Jameelah is looking at in the first picture and Hope's little doeling 

Boy , what a rush of cuteness going on there ! Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A few recent pics of Hope's doeling. I see I somehow failed to take one with her head up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure seems to be growing well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of Jameelah's buck kid. Just before he gets the poop shocked out of him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooo cute! Especially Hope's doeling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks so sturdy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't believe the neck and shoulders on Hope's doeling ! WOW !
I may be saying this wrong ( most likely ) but that doeling is wide from head to tail ! How in the world do these Boers pack on the pounds and grow like that so fast :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , poor innocent baby boy !!!!  He is a looker though 
Probably will hold his tail straight up for a while after that shock , lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I can't believe the neck and shoulders on Hope's doeling ! WOW !
> I may be saying this wrong ( most likely ) but that doeling is wide from head to tail ! How in the world do these Boers pack on the pounds and grow like that so fast :lol:


Thanks, Laura. You are always so encouraging. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Awwww , poor innocent baby boy !!!!  He is a looker though
> Probably will hold his tail straight up for a while after that shock , lol.


I don't remember him actually getting hit on this occasion. I just said that because he is obviously flirting with trouble there. And thanks!


----------

